# Pool Parc Mental Asylum - Ruthin, North Wales 2015



## Ghostbusta (May 6, 2015)

I know this place has been done to death however its fairly local and ties in with the report I did on North Wales Hospital, Denbigh. 

*The History*

The Pool Parc Asylum has a long history and is part of an estate dating back to the 1500’s. Bought by William Salusbury and passed to his son Charles Salusbury, who died with no male heir. The estate was inherited by his daughter Jane and passed through marriage to the Bagot family when Jane married Sir Charles Bagot.

In 1826 the manor was remodelled incorporating the lavish details into the external stonework and the main staircase. The manor remained the seat of the Bagot family until 1928 when they got into a sticky situation and it was sold to a pay bad debt and was leased to Sir Henry Tate, of Tate and Lyle fame.

In the mid 1930’s the house was bought by the local health authority as a convalescent home which housed up to 80 male patients. This was increased to a maximum of 120 during the second world war. In 1949 the building took on the role of an overflow hospital for the Denbigh mental asylum, as apparently there is a great need of these hospitals around here! The hospital shut its doors in 1989, shortly before the closure of the Denbigh asylum.

In 1992 the property was sold to a builder who intended to turn it into apartments, but as with many of these sites, planning permission was refused and the building has subsequently fallen into ruin.

*The Report*

We headed to the location on bank holiday Monday and whilst we knew this location was popular we were surprised to find not one but two other groups of urban explorers – I was thinking of setting up a shop!

The location in which the site is set is very pretty and quite overgrown with woodland, which I believe is a big change from when the hospital was operating and the gardens were heavily tended by the patients. In fact it was quite hard to manoeuvre around the back of the building and was somewhat worrying navigating past a cut power pole (though there were insulation shavings everywhere so I was quite sure it was dead!).

All the ground floor windows are boarded making the building interior dim, with the ornate staircase being the first major source of natural light we came across. As a word of caution the floors are deteriorating quite badly and are covered with damp. A radiator actually fell off the wall whilst some of the other explorers were having a nose!





The building had very very little lighting and I had no flash/lighting so some editing had to be done (sorry not my usual style!)

*As always a few more pictures can be found at: *www.UrbanX.co.uk


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2015)

pictures look good to me 
I can never get enough of that staircase


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 7, 2015)

This place is always one I have wanted to get too, but still never have. Nice pics mate


----------



## krela (May 7, 2015)

Love the moody exterior shots.


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Stunning set there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## brickworx (May 7, 2015)

Staircase is beautiful....nice one.


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2015)

That is a fab place and an ace set of pix there Ghostbusta!


----------



## smiler (May 7, 2015)

Lovely pics I especially liked the staircase, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2015)

Brilliant collection of shots.


----------



## Scattergun (May 10, 2015)

Tell you what that chairs taken some amount of abuse.


----------



## jakee (May 11, 2015)

would have been home to a very wealthy person once, very nice pictures.


----------

